# Etching



## Fsyxxx (Jun 10, 2015)

i am looking for an inexpensive way the etch some blades. Anyone got any ideas, leads, ect?


----------



## Molokai (Jun 11, 2015)

Etch a logo or make them dark (acid stone washed)?


----------



## Strider (Jun 11, 2015)

With electrolysis? All you need is a jar filled with salt saturated water, wires to conect a battery with, lacquer and a needle to draw the design lines on the lacquer.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 11, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Etch a logo or make them dark (acid stone washed)?


Looking to etch a logo. 


Strider said:


> With electrolysis? All you need is a jar filled with salt saturated water, wires to conect a battery with, lacquer and a needle to draw the design lines on the lacquer.


Does that work very well? I've seen very mixed results online...


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 11, 2015)

I used to use a vinyl stencil and a little sandblaster with really fine sand. Mask off everything you don't want to etch and then frost the exposed area. You can get places to cut the vinyl stencils fairly cheap (At least it was inexpensive back when I was doing it) if you have a sign shop or graphics shop near you. It also works to frost glass.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 11, 2015)

I use some pretty nail polish. Paint a nice even spot on the blade about a quarter size circle. Then first use marker to make nice drawing. Then sctratch it in with a pin and small knife. At this point any spots can be repainted to fix mistakes. Then I just use a. Power supply from an old speaker. Wrap one wire inside and one outside the power lead. Tape the negative(?) To blade. Wrap the positive around a nail. Drap a piece of cloth on the nail real tight. Dip it in vinegar salt solution for a little while and then just dap in the scratched design. For insurance you can increase the painted area to make sure no spillage occurs. The just etch till desired depth. 
I practiced a couple on some scrap steel to start.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jun 12, 2015)

Mixed results? I agree, but most don't even clean the blade, nor understand every stainless will act on its own. Most use stencils, they are easy deals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 12, 2015)

Stencils are the best if you want easy and clean results. Your every logo with stencil will look the same if you want good results. Scratching it every time will get mixed results and you can mess hours of work. 
I tried battery 9v and it takes time to etch. Tried a car battery charger and its too fast. In a few seconds. Now i use a very old mobile phone charger with something installed inside so it doesnt burn itself. You are connecting + and - wire so things can stop working or overheat them selves. Dont ask whats inside because i let professionals deal with electronics because i am dumb in electronic stuff.
If i am correct you need something between 0.8 and 2 A.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 12, 2015)

Also as @Strider said... Clean the blade with degreaser like alcohol or paint thinner. Protect with tape everything else, just to be sure. I use water with sea salt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 12, 2015)

Where do you get your stencils? Are they relatively cheap? I have been thinking about this, but as a hobbiest is it worth it? Thanks!


----------



## Molokai (Jun 12, 2015)

I cant remember the prices. Bought them from pinto blades. Very good quality.


----------

